# Do you plan to purchase Period 1 insurance, drive uncovered during period 1 or quit driving?



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

I'm contemplating quitting vs. driving uncovered during period 1 or purchasing more insurance. Wanted input from the community...


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

the liability coverage that Uber will now be required to supply during Period 1 is quite limited . . despite what that liar Bonilla said, the Uber driver does indeed have everything to lose if it ain't played exactly the right way . . as Obi-Wan said ".. we must be cautious.."


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Your covered with new law passed July 1st for period 1. You still have personal coverage if anythings happens with no customers in your car. Just don't mention you drive for uber so your coverage and deductibles are better. Turn off your apps if the shit hits the fan and you get in wreck. Had 3 near misses last week, two with passengers. All of them not my fault, shut it down over holiday weekend. Too many miles and hours on the road, have to cut back daily. 8 hours and 200 miles per day average to make my $120 net profit, 65% profit margin average. 165 uber and lyft driven miles, $1 mile gross average. 35 commute miles, what is everyone's average out their, would be nice to know. Airport just opened up, will see if worth the hassle to pickup in short term parking lot passengers.
Drive safe!!


M_silicon_valley said:


> I'm contemplating quitting vs. driving uncovered during period 1 or purchasing more insurance. Wanted input from the community...[/QUOT


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I never drive during period 1. Ever. I am just a guy in a car in L.A. traffic until I get a ping.... like a million others.

When I get a ping, I put my trade dress up and go get the pax, this is all period 2.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I never drive during period 1. Ever. I am just a guy in a car in L.A. traffic until I get a ping.... like a million others.
> 
> When I get a ping, I put my trade dress up and go get the pax, this is all period 2.


Correct my so cal friend, other drivers are concerned over this. Just make sure you turn your app. off if one of these idiots jack you up on the L.A. Concrete jungle. Drive safe!!


----------

